# Is it just the arctic cat forum that is low on traffic?



## JOE G (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi, when I first started posting on here it seemed like teh arctic cat forum had alot of traffic now there is none. Just wondering if it is teh whole board or just that sub forum, maybe I should post my question in other areas of teh board.


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

I know what you mean man. Speaking for myself it has been crazy. I haven't been online much at all. Summer is wrapping up and there is just too much to do, ya know.

Post up, whats ur ???


----------



## JOE G (Aug 3, 2010)

I have a bunch in teh arctic cat forum that have gone un answered for a while now.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I think it probably is just the Kitty forum low on traffic, there really aren't a whole lot of cat riders on here... the Kawi forum stays busy.. Sorry we can't help bro, hopefully someone will chime in!


----------



## JOE G (Aug 3, 2010)

Any other sites that you guys use?


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

www.arcticchat.com


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that's prolly the biggest cat site there


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

go there and tell them all to come here... haha. :bigok:


----------



## JOE G (Aug 3, 2010)

Yeah I be a member there for years.


----------



## CoWillie (May 31, 2010)

This board makes me wish I'd bought a brute... sometimes


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

CoW You just need to start breaking stuff, then fixing it & making how-to's... haha.. then the can-am section will fill up :rockn:


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

The hard part is getting a Can AM to break!


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

probably slow in the kitty cat forums because they are all in the shop getting fixed    LOL


----------

